# Mercier Serpens



## froggy17 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am making a switch from running to cycling due to bad hip. I have been getting alot of advice but do not have alot of options in my location with only a lbs with one brand. I have found bd and looked at alot of bikes. I am just looking for opinions. I like the mercier serpens but am scared off due to being steel. But I want something with a little more upright position(semi-compact). I cannot tell by viewing the bikes alone on the site and tell me which offers a more upright position. I do not want full upright but also do not want all stretched out. My lbs fitted me on a 56cm trek 1.5. So any advice at this time would be great. Thanks


----------



## mattlreese (Mar 11, 2009)

That is a pretty solid bike you can not go wrong, however if you are unsure about the upright position I would consider a hybrid bike as well. The Cafe Noir or Sprint come with road components and should be very light however you might want to be sized again for that type of bike. I would also recommend the Windsor Kinght, it costs a little less then the Serpens but still has pretty good components.


----------



## froggy17 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have it down to two choices but keep banging head on the wall on which. It's either going to be the serpens or the Motobecane Century Elite. Does anyone have experience with either bike?


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=175491

I think my '05 Serpens had a little more "upright" positioning than the current version, but that may be nothing more than a different stem or a flipped stem in the current version.

The steel frame was one of the things I liked about the Serpens, as it made for a smooth ride and there wasn't an incredible weight penalty. When I pulled it apart this year to build up another bike, there was little more than very mild surface rust in the bottom bracket area after 4 years of riding in all sorts of conditions (including a lot of rain one year). I was impressed.

I would certainly consider it a forgiving bike, and a great place to start (and continue) road riding.


----------



## chiefhighpockets (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with Alaska Mike. I purchased this bike, this season. I am really enjoying it. No complaints at all. You would be hardpressed to find a better value.


----------



## skice (Aug 6, 2009)

*Serpens*

I purchased this bike this year in May from BD. I specifically bought the steel frame because of its softer ride quality. After three major back surgeries aluminum is out of the question. I am coming up to 1000 miles and the bike has been great. No issues. I've worn out my first set of tires, but that's expected. The components are great and you will probably not be able to find another bike out there will all Ultegra for this price. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## froggy17 (Jul 23, 2009)

Skice, would you say that model has a more compact design? I test rode a trek pilot at my lbs the other day and I must say it was comfy. But when they want full retail on a bike that has sat on the showroom floor for 4 years makes me cringe.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

From Sheldon Brown:
_Compact Frame
Traditional "road" frames have been built with level top tubes since the early 1900s. The influence of mountain and BMX bike design has led to the increasing popularity of frames with sloping top tubes, higher at the front.
"Compact" road frames have sloping top tubes, and are intended to be used with a long seatpost. Compact frames are a little bit lighter than traditional ones, but this is partially offset by the weight of the longer seatppost. Some riders believe they are stiffer. 

Manufacturers like them because they are more versatile in terms of fit. Usually 3 or 4 sizes are enough to fit 98% of customers. This saves a lot of money for a manufacturer who doesn't need to deal with so many SKUs. _
_____

I would say the Serpens has a very traditional geometry. Nothing wrong with that, and I found it very comfortable for longer rides.

Don't pay retail for a bike as old as that Pilot- no matter what level of components it has.


----------



## skice (Aug 6, 2009)

This bike is definately standard geometry. Nothing fancy, just good components for a good price.


----------



## noomic (Jul 17, 2009)

froggy17 said:


> I have it down to two choices but keep banging head on the wall on which. It's either going to be the serpens or the Motobecane Century Elite. Does anyone have experience with either bike?


I just got a Motobecane Century Pro from BD and I really like the bike. It has a rather upright riding.


----------



## BirdieBogey (Aug 3, 2009)

I got a Mercier Serpens 30 a couple of weeks ago and love it.. especially because of the steel frame which smooths the ride. I rode some hybrids in the past but did not like sitting up too high. The Serpens is not as stretched out as a full on racing bike which is good for me at age 56 and new to road biking. I have so far ridden on roads, bike paths and a mountain pass in Colorado. This thing eats up the miles much better than a hybrid so will definitely boast the ego. Good luck.


----------

